
Sprint CEO Marcelo Claure Explains Why Consumers Want Unlimited Data - apress
http://fortune.com/2016/08/18/sprint-ceo-claure-tmobile-legere/
======
chmaynard
I switched from AT&T to Sprint last year because of their unlimited data plan
and other incentives. I don't really use that much data, but I love not having
to worry about a surcharge if I exceed some arbitrary limit.

